# Black walnut



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

With dark walnut stain


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is that a CA finish ! It looks really nice!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pollycrylic, dipped twice


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice call! I've been turning pens and have thought about getting into calls-I've got the harbor freight pressure pot too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to our little 'vortex', Rancho... Always room for one more..and, as you prolly already know , you're gonna need the 'dinero' part of yore handle to keep messing with this stuff.... 


Let's see some of your stuff.....jd


(Good lookin' call, Pro...gotta get some of that walnut I guess.lol)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice call Mark!


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

*no dinero*

Thanks, but after looking at the beautiful calls, no one wants to see a "mojito muddler" or simple little pens-I am still amazed that there is a board that combines fishing and woodturning-simply outstanding!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

ranchonodinero said:


> Thanks, but after looking at the beautiful calls, no one wants to see a "mojito muddler" or simple little pens-I am still amazed that there is a board that combines fishing and woodturning-simply outstanding!


I do :smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Me too, Rancho...Bobby and I need to 'potlick' some new ideas...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I think we all here like to see variety. Bring it on.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a original idea in my head, post pics. We love pics.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I don't have a original idea in my head, post pics. We love pics.


Ditto what Profish said, I don't even have an original comment.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

*mojito muddlers*

I apologize for getting off topic and my "mojito muddlers" shouldn't be on the same page as the custom calls. I turned these after whipping up a batch of mojitos where I had to use whatever I could find in the kitchen to muddle/crush the mint. Both were made from scraps-mohagony (no finish) and a scrap peice of claro walnut-given some away and people seem to like them.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Those are sweet looking, give us a break down in rhe construction. Very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cool lookin' work, Rancho.. They look a little familiar to me in my line of work..but we call them 'pestles' (as in 'mortar and pestle').. Thanks for the idea..got a new idea to kill a little time this PM....

'crush the mint'....mmmmm good !! a tall cool mint julep would go right good about now with this hunnert degree temperature....


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

*mojito*



Tortuga said:


> Cool lookin' work, Rancho.. They look a little familiar to me in my line of work..but we call them 'pestles' (as in 'mortar and pestle').. Thanks for the idea..got a new idea to kill a little time this PM....
> 
> 'crush the mint'....mmmmm good !! a tall cool mint julep would go right good about now with this hunnert degree temperature....


Really looks like a pestle next to a matching walnut bowl! Used a skew for part of it (practicing) and burned some lines into them with a guitar string. They also work great for crushing blueberries; add a handful of them crushed to your traditional mojito!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmmm - That does beat a spoon. Good idea. Any warnings on type of wood for food contact (I'm still a newbie)?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ranchonodinero said:


> They also work great for crushing blueberries; add a handful of them crushed to your traditional mojito!


Your making me need a Mojito.....sounds good


----------

